# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как решиться на суицид?

## Dmitry

Как решиться на самоубийство наконец-то?

----------


## Back

Да не знаю. Уже год чуть ли не каждый день себе даю обещание, что в этот раз то точно и нарушаю его. Не знаю, что тут можно придумать. Я бы, абсолютно серьезно, заплатил кому-нибудь, чтобы из-под меня табуретку выбили, так как сам не могу. Серьезно, если бы нашелся человек, который на это согласится, заплатил бы. Но никто ответственность на себя не возьмет. Уже правда хочется закончить, но инстинкт самосохранения не позволяет. При этом я реально хочу умереть. И все равно не могу.

----------


## IrinaKorn

Выход - нанять киллера. Как такой варипнт? Дорого это правда. И чтобы не обманули, а то деньги заплатишь и жив останешься.

----------


## Wasted

> Выход - нанять киллера. Как такой варипнт? Дорого это правда. И чтобы не обманули, а то деньги заплатишь и жив останешься.


 Вот именно. Зачем ему убивать, если он может просто стукнуть по голове и забрать деньги?

Dmitry, если не можешь решиться, значит пока не время. Начни бухать или колоться, потеряй родных, друзей, работу и самоуважение, дойди да самого дна. Тогда решиться будет легче.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> Да не знаю. Уже год чуть ли не каждый день себе даю обещание, что в этот раз то точно и нарушаю его. Не знаю, что тут можно придумать. Я бы, абсолютно серьезно, заплатил кому-нибудь, чтобы из-под меня табуретку выбили, так как сам не могу. Серьезно, если бы нашелся человек, который на это согласится, заплатил бы. Но никто ответственность на себя не возьмет. Уже правда хочется закончить, но инстинкт самосохранения не позволяет. При этом я реально хочу умереть. И все равно не могу.


 привет... а сколько тебе?

----------


## Dmitry

Нет у меня доступа к тому,чем можно колоться.Да и деньги на это нужны.

----------


## Чувак

Думаю, когда действительно придет время, сам об этом узнаешь, и сделаешь не раздумывая.

----------

